# Circuit boards and contact pins on eBay



## Mechanic (Mar 10, 2014)

My crazy friend did not have much luck with his last eBay listing. He has listed some circuit boards and some contact pins. He asked me to mention them here. So now they are mentioned. Looks like they are in auction format this time. Must have not had any buyers last time. Anyway, thanks for looking. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/161246099793?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/161246119668?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Palladium (Mar 10, 2014)

Nico?


----------



## Mechanic (Mar 10, 2014)

Not Nico. Different guy.


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 10, 2014)

pins look good. boards not so much.


----------



## Mechanic (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't know anything about boards. He seem like an alright guy so when he asked me to mention them I did.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 13, 2014)

I would suspect that a lot of the capacitors (yellow squarish ones) are MLCC:s and contains palladium and silver. There are also some ceramic IC:s, some purple and some grey.
If I got this lot in with my ordinary scrap I would happily process it. I think most of the values in this lot is not obvious and you need to test it by at least cut some components in half.

... no, I'm not going to bid as I'm on the wrong side of the world.

Göran


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 13, 2014)

the boards might have PM's but I wouldn't want to pay for them and the risk of nothing. it's gonna be a low number. if you can't see it on top, like gold top IC's, visible gold pins, MLCC's instead of disk type, 4 sided IC's instead of mostly two sided. I wouldn't even risk shipping costs in the US alone. just my opinion.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 13, 2014)

Just wanted to point out that there probably is some hidden values. But without opening up a few components it is hard to know if it does or exactly how much.
I got 220g of MLCC:s from a similar sized lot this autumn, I paid for it by removing everything from the storage. I made more from the scrap metal and equipment I sold than any precious metals in it. 8) 

If I was living in the US, I would calculate what I would get if I sent it to boardsort or to a local buyer (including postage), then subtract the postage for the ebay auction and if there is anything left then it would be my maximum bid. In a worst case scenario I would only lose some time but gain experience. In the best case I will find some values worth pursuing.

What the correct price to bid is depends on your situation and is fully up to you to decide, that is not possible for anyone else to decide.

Göran


----------

